

Google to Acquire YouTube for $1.65B in Stock (2006) - daniel-levin
http://googlepress.blogspot.com/2006/10/google-to-acquire-youtube-for-165_09.html

======
melling
They were sued by shareholders because they "paid too much".

~~~
joeevans1000
And they may have. Today's bubble prices don't mean they didn't.

~~~
dylanjermiah
YouTube has 1 billion+ users and is doing $4bn / year. A great acquisition by
google.

------
hrayr
Chump change in today's market.

